# Noob advice



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning Gents, I have done very little ocean flyfishing before and only caught a few ladyfish, but I am wanting to try get some reds and some specs out of my new yak. I guess my questions are what flies should i be looking at buying? Where can I get them aroung perdido key area? Any advice on where or how to target these suckers would be great too. Finally i do go offshoire some and wouldnt mingd throwing a fly at some bobo's etc when they are attacking some bait out there, what fly would you recommend? ANy advise for a noob would be great. Done alot of inland lake and river fly-fishing, but i love saltwater fishing and want to add fly to my toolbox.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi AA, you cant go wrong with the ole Clouser Minnow. Easy to tie too. White chartruse or a combination. Bobo's like small clousers too. 

Also, I like the Deceivers for Trout too.


----------

